# Vikes persueing Jared Allen



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

April 17th, 2008 - 12:07 PM by Judd Zulgad

The Vikings search for a pass-rushing defensive end could land them Kansas City's Jared Allen. An NFL source confirmed to the Star Tribune that the Vikings are holding trade talks to obtain Allen, who led the NFL with 15.5 sacks in 2007

Allen told Foxsports.com that he is flying to Minnesota this weekend to visit with the Vikings. Allen also said the Tampa Bay Buccaneers are in the mix. The Chiefs placed the franchise tag on Allen in February, meaning Allen would stand to make almost $9 million in 2008 (the average of the five highest-paid defensive ends in the NFL).

That might be more than the rebuilding Chiefs (4-12 in 2007) want to invest in a player. Acquiring Allen would be a huge boost for a Vikings team that lacks depth at the end positions and was unable to land Justin Smith, Antwan Odom or Jevon Kearse in free agency. The Vikings have not had a defensive end with 10 or more sacks since the 2004 season and the team leaders (Ray Edwards, Kenechi Udeze and Ben Leber) each had five last season.

UPDATE: Chiefs President Carl Peterson issued a statement confirming the Chiefs have held "preliminary" trade talks for Allen with a "few" teams. The full text of Peterson's statement:

We will confirm that we have been in conversation with a few teams regarding the possibility of acquiring Jared Allen's contractual rights. Any potential agreement would be contingent on the Chiefs receiving appropriate compensation and Jared's representative reaching a contract agreement.

Jared is not an exclusive franchise player. Therefore, based on the terms of the Collective Bargaining Agreement, he has the right to visit and negotiate with other teams. However, for any trade to be completed, the Chiefs would need to reach an agreement on compensation. At this point, all of these discussions are preliminary.

Udeze, the Vikings' starting left end, won't play in 2008 after being diagnosed with a form of leukemia this offseason. Erasmus James, a first-round pick in 2005, is question mark after battling knee injuries the past two seasons.

"It's a situation that works out best for both sides," Allen told the Fox website. "I can go to a team that is competing for a championship right now. The Chiefs can get valuable draft picks to rebuild with."

The question becomes how much would the Vikings be willing to give up in a trade and how much would they want to pay Allen? There is no doubt the Chiefs will ask for Minnesota's first-round pick in this month's draft - the Vikings are set to select No. 17 overall. It's been assumed the Vikings would target a defensive end in the draft such as Florida's Derrick Harvey with that selection.

Update: ESPN is reporting the Vikings are considering offering their first- and second-round picks in 2009.

Allen has had off-the-field issues; he was suspended the first two games because of multiple drunken driving convictions. Allen said in a February interview that he has quit drinking.

Vikings officials declined to comment on the Allen situation


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

He couldn't hurt!!!!! :wink:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

15 1/2 sacks even after missing the first 2 games.And he just turned 26.Should have some good years ahead of him.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

"IF" it's guaranteed he's going to have "NO" problems w/ the booze I'd go for it while the organization is going for broke. I hate the idea of going into draft day next year w/ no picks in the first two rounds, but this move would be huge at this particular time. Some of our key guys aren't getting any younger and it's easy to see what the plan is. Glaring hole calls for a glaring filler.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Vikings head coach Brad Childress called into the Power Trip Morning Show on KFAN on Friday morning, and he confirmed the Vikings' interest in defensive end Jared Allen. 
Steve Hutchinson took Allen out to dinner on Thursday night, and the Vikings will spend time over the weekend attempting to hammer out terms of a trade. Childress hinted that the chances of landing Allen are good, but there are still multiple steps to go through before a deal can be complete.

The Vikings could certainly use a dominant pass rusher to complement the Williams Wall, and to allow linebackers and defensive backs to focus more on pass coverage, and less on rushing the quarterback.

"He plays [the game] wide open," Childress said of Allen. "He's a million mile an hour guy."

The Vikings will likely have to give the Chiefs a first round pick this year, and either a second or a third round pick this year, or in 2009.

The one major concern, however, is that Allen has two DUI's, and he is only one away from facing a year-long suspension. Even so, Allen has reportedly stayed away from alcohol for roughly 18 months, and the Vikings are more interested in his football acumen, and less concerned with his off the field issues of the past.

"He's doing a good job with himself," Childress said. "He's had some transgressions, but I believe he's on the straight and narrow here. He's as wild-eyed as ever, but he's not touching alcohol, so that's a good thing."


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

> Allen told the Fox website. "I can go to a team that is competing for a championship right now.


He can't honestly be talking about the Vikings. How do you say that about a team that didn't even make the playoffs? He must have been talking about another possible team...no way are the Vikes "competing" for a championship right now! Even you guys know that much...


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Overpaying key positions during FA (breaking the bank) and willingness to give up 1st & 2nd round picks at the same time=tell-tale signs of major present commitment to winning now while forking out a ton of respect to the preexisting veterans of the organization. Possible acquisitions eat that sheet up.  AP himself brings major interest and besides; isn't every single team somewhat competing for a championship?  Whether they actually do it or not..........

At least this year; unlike last, we can't say the F.O just sat there w/ their thumbs up their bums watching the green accumulate mold. Antoine Winfield proceeded to get his point across a year later.

Don't know much, but know enough not to make any predictions when it comes to being a Vikings fan nonetheless. :lol: Make it stop already!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

If the Vikes get him......GB will only have the 2nd best DE in the NFC North.

And with a new QB The Pack will be down on the bottom of the standings dukeing it out with Da Bears. :beer:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

KEN W said:


> If the Vikes get him......GB will only have the 2nd best DE in the NFC North.
> 
> And with a new QB The Pack will be down on the bottom of the standings dukeing it out with Da Bears. :beer:


now thats funny


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

According to ESPN late Monday morning the Vikes increased their offer for Allen.....#1 and #3 this year and #2 next year.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

We can only hope this deal works out as well as the Herschel Walker trade did! Besides, trading away draft picks eases the pressure of getting their draft pick chosen in the allotted time for the queens.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

As long as he stays off the alcohol it will be a good move and will work out well for the Vikes. I would hope that they structure the signing bomus as prorated in case he hits the juice again. He is one strike away from a lifetime ban.......Which means about a year and a half with the NFL!! :eyeroll:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

MOB said:


> We can only hope this deal works out as well as the Herschel Walker trade did! Besides, trading away draft picks eases the pressure of getting their draft pick chosen in the allotted time for the queens.


Good one I'll admit. :lol: Let us take a little stroll down memory lane Wisconsin style shall we? How did it go?

"With the second pick in the draft the Green Bay Packers select Tony Mandarich."

Detroit is on the clock......................

"With the third pick in the draft the Detroit Lions select Barry Sanders."

:wink:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Deion Sanders and Troy Aikmen were also in that draft.

Everyone makes mistakes in the draft.Look at Demetrius Underwood chosen by Denny Green. :eyeroll:

And Derek Alexander instead of Warren Sapp.

Although Mandarich was picked as the second biggest blunder on the NFL Network,in any draft.Only Ryan Leaf was a bigger bust.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Goldy's Pal said:


> MOB said:
> 
> 
> > We can only hope this deal works out as well as the Herschel Walker trade did! Besides, trading away draft picks eases the pressure of getting their draft pick chosen in the allotted time for the queens.
> ...


Ouch, steroid Manwich did hurt bad...thanks for helping me relive that nightmare again!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

MOB said:


> Goldy's Pal said:
> 
> 
> > MOB said:
> ...


MOB,

Tom Braatz was a draft genius! Oh what a bust...he turned out to be an average to good lineman while healthy for Indy. Severe battle with migraines...I know that pain...it's unreal when playing football.

I think my brother still has the SI with him on the cover..."The Incredible Bulk." uke:


----------

